# Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Hallihallo liebe Community!

Ich bin seit gerade eben ein ganz neues Gesicht hier und möchte mich ersteinmal für die vielen Threads hier bedanken, welche mir schon einen groben Überblick gegeben haben über die aktuelle Notebook-Marktsituation.

Ich fange direkt 'mal an:
Ich "benötige" in naher Zukunft ein Gaming-Notebook. Grund: Ich pendel nicht nur zwischen Zwei- sondern gleich mehreren Orten. Einen Fest-PC besitze ich bereits hier daheim als Back-Up, aber ich bin knapp 40-50% des Jahres unterwegs auf Achse. Es MUSS also ein Notebook sein, auch wenn mir der Werteverlust bekannt ist.

In der Vergangenheit habe ich ein P170EM besessen mit einer AMD 7970m. Leider hatte mir die Karte und die dazugehörigen Treiber so viel Ärger bereitet, dass ich schlicht und ergreifend den Verkaufen-Button tätigen musste, sonst hätte mir das "gute Stück" das Genick gebrochen. Ich nenne jetzt keine weiteren Namen oder Firmen, ich sage einfach ich hatte Pech damals.

Treiber-Technisch tendiere ich deshalb zu Nvidia, ich bin von dieser Firma bisher einfach besseres gewohnt als dass, was ich bei AMD geboten bekam.

Weiterhin das Barebone: Da mein altes Notebook ein Clevo P170EM war, bin ich bereits Clevo-gewöhnt. Ich habe gesehen, dass Clevo mittlerweile einen Nachfolger released hat? Was hat sich verbessert?
Das MSI wie z.B. beim Erazer 7827 finde ich aber auch nicht schlecht. Gerade das Soundsystem von MSI soll gut sein?

Wie dem auch sei:
Specs zum Notebook selber:
I7 4700QM (bzw. 3610/3720)
Nvidia GTX 680M/780M
Ram: 8 GB

Festplatten völlig vernachlässigbar, genauso Betriebssystem. Wenn die Kiste clean ist, bin ich davon sogar noch mehr begeistert, denn ich habe mein eigenes Windows. Wie sieht es aktuell eigentlich mit "Windows 8 -> Treibern -> zocken" aus? Sind die Leute immernoch am fluchen? Lohnt es sich weiterhin an Windows 7 festzuhalten? Gerade Treiber auf Notebooks sind ein für mich heikles Thema.

Budget: nicht mehr als 1500€. Das ist oberste Schmerzgrenze, weil ich weiß, dass die Nvidia teurer ist.

Offtopic-Frage: Was passiert eigentlich mit den ganzen Notebooks aus der letzten Generation? Sprich mit GTX 680m und High-End Konfig? Diese haben doch restlos den Platz geräumt für neue Geräte mit einer 780m. Aber was passiert unter der Hand mit den Dingern? Zurückgeschickt an den Hersteller, eingeschmolzen und Neuverbaut? Oder gibt es irgendwo "Restposten-Verkäufer"? Wenn ich jedoch 1200-1300€ für so ein Ding hinlegen soll, dann kann ich natürlich auch gleich eine 780m investieren.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Das gute Soundsystem von den MSI Barebones kann ich bestätigen. Ich selber besitze 2 dieser Barebones mit idenitschem Soundsystem. Es gibt im Gamingnotebook Bereich nichts bessers ! 

Aktuell kommt man an Hawkforce nicht vorbei, da sie einen 5%Gutscheincode anbieten, was nochmal gute 70Euro spart !

Hier mal eine recht interessante Zusammenstellung für dich:

*LUNA2ProG P177SM*
*DISPLAY:*                   17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED                                                         *
Tastatur / Keyboard:*                   LUNA Tastatur beleuchtet deutsch                                                         
*PROZESSOR:*                   Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache                                                         *
GRAFIKKARTE:*                   NVidia® GeForce™ GTX780M - 4GB GDDR5 - DX11 - Optimus                                                          
*ARBEITSSPEICHER:*                   2x4 GB DDR3 1600                                                         
*FESTPLATTE:*                   2.5" 500GB 7200rpm SATA3                                                         *
FESTPLATTE 2:*                   ohne 2. Festplatte                                                         
*mSATA SSD:*                   ohne mSATA SSD                                                         *
LAUFWERK:*                   DVD Brenner Slimline                                                         *
WLAN:*                   WLAN INTEL® N-7260 b/g/n (300Mbps) + BLUETOOTH                                                         
*BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:*                   ohne Betriebssystem                                                         
*SERVICE:*                   24 Monate PickUp Garantie                                                         *
TECHCHECK:*                   ohne TechCheck

*1403,- inkl 5% Gutschein

*Frecherweise gab es bis gestern noch eine 750GB 7200rpm UND eine 500GB 7200rpm HDD kostenlos dazu, heute gibt es nur noch eine 500GB 7200rpm HDD kostenlos... Man kann den P170SM zwar mit 2 kostenlosen HDD´s ausstatten, liegt denn aber bei 1550Euro ( - 77Euro 5%) und somit ist das Gerät teurer wie das P177SM.

Medion hat leider gerade nichts anständiges im Angebot ausser vielleicht folgendes 15.6" Gerät:

*MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6825 (MD 98327)*
Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Prozessor, Windows 8, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680M  DirectX® 11 Grafik, 750 GB Festplatte, 128 GB SSD, 16 GB  Arbeitsspeicher, Blu-ray Laufwerk, USB 3.0, Dolby Home Theater® v4, 39,6  cm/15,6’’ mattes Full-HD Display, kostenloses Update auf Windows 8.1  verfügbar
*1499,-*

Das wäre halt ein komplett System, inkl SSD, 16GB Ram, BluRay Laufwerk und Windows Betriebssystem. All das, was du eigentlich nicht wolltest 

edit: Habe doch noch was interessantes gefunden !

*Medion Erazer X7827, Core i7-4700MQ, 16GB RAM, 1.128TB (MD98417/30015841A1)*

CPU: Intel Core i7-4700MQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 16GB  (4x 4GB) • Festplatte: 1.128TB (1TB + 128GB SSD) • optisches Laufwerk:  Blu-ray (BD-ROM) und DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M, 4GB,  HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0,  2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN, eSATA • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 •  Cardreader: 6in1 (SD/SDHC/SDCX/MMC/MS/MS Pro) • Webcam: 3.0  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 9 Zellen •  Gewicht: 3.82kg • Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur, Nummernblock,  Multi-Touch Trackpad • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*1599,-

*Das wäre denn wohl genau das, was du gesucht hast, ohne das man noch grossartig dran rumschrauben muss ! Es kostet halt 100Euro zu viel, aber man muss nichts mehr nachträglich einbauen, da alles drin und dran ist. Wenn man bedenkt, das es nur 200Euro mehr wie das P177SM kostet, dafür aber 8GB mehr Ram, eine doppelt so grosse HDD, eine SSD, ein BluRay Laufwerk, ein Betriebssystem und das bessere Soundsystem hat, würde ich doch ehr das Medion X7827 nehmen  Es gibt sogar ne 0% Finanzierung auf 24 Monate (nur noch bis 8.12.2013!) , so das man nichtmal die 1600Euro gleich aufm Tisch legen muss


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*



Amensama schrieb:


> Hallihallo liebe Community!
> 
> Oder gibt es irgendwo "Restposten-Verkäufer"? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Rest- und Wiederverkäufer findest du bei "*Ebay*" !

Ansonsten rate ich dir bei notebookcheck.de vorbei zu schauen, da hier sehr zahlreiche und quer durch den Herstellermarkt, eigene und fremde Tests zu diversen Notebooks aufzufinden sind.

Man kann hier sehr oft Eigenschaften heraus lesen, die einem gemäß seiner eigenen Ansprüche, vor unliebsamen Überraschungen bewahrt!


----------



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Huhu 

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge bisher. Das x6825 ist schonmal komplett raus - für den Preis? Ne, das investier ich nicht mehr.

Ich selber habe auch noch ein Gerät gefunden:
NBB Gaming Notebook NOB00052 [43,9cm (17.3") / i7-4700MQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 780M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Im Vergleich aber zum Erazer x7827 stinkt es ab - es muss doch einen Haken am Erazer geben? Wie sieht's mit Windows 8 aus; ich habe nur durch kurzes Überfliegen bei Google Threads bezüglich eines Downgrade-Versuches auf Windows 7 gelesen - gibt es unter euch Windows 8 - Leute, wie arrangiert ihr euch? Besonders bei den Treibern habe ich große Angst, dass diese inkompatibel mit Windows 8 sind. Fakt ist: Irgendwo muss beim Erazer eingespart worden sein, nur wo ist er, der berühmte Haken?

Als Alternative das Clevo 177. Da habe ich eben schonmal gegooglet, find ich ganz okay (Design). Wichtig für mich: Ich muss Zugang zu meiner Maschine haben! Keine Garantiesiegel die irgendwo versteckt kleben, damit ich nichteinmal den Staub selber aus dem Book entfernen darf sondern alles direkt einschicken muss.

Also aktuelle Kandidaten:
Hawkforce, NBB, Medion Erazer. Persönlich von meinem Geschmack würde ich etwas mehr zum MSI-Barebone tendieren. Geschmack stelle ich aber nach Hinten, wenn es um Wartung und Garantie geht.

@Cuddleman Oh die Seite habe ich mittlerweile nach vorne und nach hinten und wieder nach vorne gewälzt. Aktuell versuch ich nurnoch das für mich beste Angebot rauszufiltern.

Gibt es zur Zeit iwelche Rabattaktionen? Ich kann erst heute Nachmittag selbst recherchieren. 5% aktuell bei Hawkforce, gestern bei Medion bin ich der Meinung gab es 6%. Wie stehts um Conrad NBB?

Edit: Bin weiterhin noch offen, falls es weitere Angebote irgendwo gibt!
Meine einzigen Kriterien siehe Eröffnungspost.

Nochmals Danke an euch!


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Also du kannst jedes Notebook auch mit Windows 7 betreiben. Da gibt es keine Probleme... UEFI im Bios auf Legacy und Secure Boot auf disable, fertig. Aber du kannst auch problemlos bei Win8.1 bleiben, denn damit gibt es auch keine Probleme. Wenn du dir da noch Classic Shell installierst, hast du sogar ein Win8.1, welches wie Win7 aussieht, inkl vollwertigem Startmenü !

Das P177SM kannst du genauso gut reinigen wie das Medion. Beim Medion geht es nur etwas einfacher, da nur ein Lüfter verbaut ist und das Gerät auch nicht so zugestopft ist. Nachteil beim Medion ist allerdings der fehlende mSATA Slot... da siegt der P177SM Barebone, denn der hat 2 davon !


----------



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

@iTzZent Okay danke, also keine Angst vor Windows 8.1, das hilft weiter.

Also wird das Erazer 7827 doch wieder attraktiver, mh. Wenn ich das Betriebssystem im Preis mit drin habe...
Wo ist der verfluchte Haken? 

Zwecks SSD/ mSSD: Zu was würdet ihr persönlich lieber zurückgreifen? Oder gibt es keinen Unterschied?
Für mich wäre die SSD Systempartition. Als Datengrab dann die 1TB Festplatte. Ob ich 20 sec. oder 30 sec. im Ladebildschirm hänge ist mir dann auch egal. 

edit: Weil weiteres Ersparnisargument für mich: Ein Clevo Barebone, und mSSD und Festplatte zu Weihnachten von der Verwandtschaft schenken lassen. Da haben die wenigstens eine Geschenkidee für mich schweren Fall.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Da gibt es keinen Haken  Ich habe selber 2 Medion Erazer Geräte, da ich weiss, wie gut die Geräte sind.

Da der MSI Barebone 2 HDD Schächte hat, ist eine normale SSD auch kein Problem.


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Da gibt es keinen Haken  Ich habe selber 2 Medion Erazer Geräte, da ich weiss, wie gut die Geräte sind.
> 
> Da der MSI Barebone 2 HDD Schächte hat, ist eine normale SSD auch kein Problem.



Aber um die MEDION-Techniker mach nen Bogen.


----------



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Gut, dann eiern wir nicht weiter herum.

Ich setze jetzt die Grenze: Medion Erazer 7827 von Conrad für 1599€

VERSUS

Hawkforce Luna2 P177 1403€.

Betriebssystem vorhanden.
Festplatten könnte ich mir auch "besorgen" (lassen).
Jedoch finde ich das MSI-Barebone interessanter - gerade weil ich schon einmal ein Clevo besaß und nicht sooo überwältigt war. Geschmackssache.
Jedoch beim Medion sicher wieder ein Haufen Bloatware vorinstalliert, oder?
Wiederum: einfach auspacken und loslegen ist auch nicht verkehrt.
Verdammte Qual der Wahl!


----------



## MaxRink (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte ein MSIbb.Verwindungssteif ist was anderes. Wertig auch. Absoluter Plasikbomber


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Beim Medion ist ab Werk ein wenig Boltware drauf, aber das hält sich in Grenzen. Dafür liefert Medion einen Datenträger für eine "nackte" Installation mit. Die ganzen Zusatzprogramme befinden sich auf einer Extra DVD, welche man denn nicht installieren muss.

*@MaxRink* dann nenn mir mal ein Gamingnotebook dieser Klasse, welches kein Plastikbomber ist ? Sicherlich kann man denn direkt zu MSI gehen, zahlt denn aber auch bei weitem mehr und das nur, weil MSI ein wenig Aluminium einsetzt... der Rest ist komplett idenitsch ! 

Ich habe 2 von den gleichen Barebones (MS-16F1 & MS-16F2) das Medion X7827 entspricht dem  aktuellen MS-1763 Barebone, welcher die 17.3" Version des MS-16F4 ist. Verarbeitung und Ausstattung sind identisch.


----------



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Mh okay! Ich bin dennoch am herumgrübeln, welches der beiden ich nun am Ende nehme. Doch wieder ein Clevo oder das Medion Erazer 7827. 
Andere MSI-Geräte mit der 780M wird es sicherlich nicht mehr geben, oder? Bzw. für unter 1599€? Wie gesagt, auf Festplatten, Betriebssystem usw. kann ich alles verzichten, sind unnötige doppelte Kosten für mich und aktuell der einzige Grund, warum ich unsicher bin.

Wie sieht's aktuell bei Hawkforce aus? Die Kritik ist ja durchweg positiv, aber es muss wohl eine holprige Phase gegeben haben wo viele geschimpft haben. Vorallem 2 Jahre Garantie gegenüber einem Ein-Mann-Betrieb...uff.


----------



## Alex555 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*



Amensama schrieb:


> Mh okay! Ich bin dennoch am herumgrübeln, welches der beiden ich nun am Ende nehme. Doch wieder ein Clevo oder das Medion Erazer 7827.
> Andere MSI-Geräte mit der 780M wird es sicherlich nicht mehr geben, oder? Bzw. für unter 1599€? Wie gesagt, auf Festplatten, Betriebssystem usw. kann ich alles verzichten, sind unnötige doppelte Kosten für mich und aktuell der einzige Grund, warum ich unsicher bin.
> 
> Wie sieht's aktuell bei Hawkforce aus? Die Kritik ist ja durchweg positiv, aber es muss wohl eine holprige Phase gegeben haben wo viele geschimpft haben. Vorallem 2 Jahre Garantie gegenüber einem Ein-Mann-Betrieb...uff.


 
Wie war das mit den Treibern für die HD 7970M. Du hattest da Probleme.
Wo hattest du das NB gekauft (kannst du mir gerne auch eine nachricht diesbezüglich senden).
Hast du die Treiber von AMD geladen oder der Herstellerseite?
AMD hat in letzter Zeit bei den Treibern aufgeholt, v.a. im Desktop Bereich sind sie mittlerweile sehr gut.
Versteh mich nicht falsch - du kannst gerne NVIDIA kaufen - nur könntest du beim Kauf einer HD 8970M statt 780M ca. 200€ sparen.
Zum Thema Hawkforce: Im Forum sind es immer die selben Leute, die diese Firma anpreisen. Kann sein, dass dort draußen viele zurfriedene Hawkforce Kunden sind, die nur schreien, wenn etwas nicht passt, kann aber auch sein dass nicht soo viele Leute dort kaufen. ICh kann es dir nicht sagen. Dies soll auch keine persönliche Attacke o.dgl. darstellen, dies ist nur etwas das mir aufgefallen ist.
Wenn du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kaufst du bei MYSN. Die sind groß, sind schon länger im business und haben einen guten Ruf. Gerade letzteren muss man sich über Jahre erarbeiten, und kann man innerhalb von kürzester Zeit zerstören. 
Hier bei Mysn eine Konfiguration (mit HD 8970M, mit GTX 780M kommst du auf knapp 1700€):
I7 4700MQ
HD 8970M
2x4GB DDR3 1600er ram
750GB WD Black 7,2k rpm HDD
GRATIS! 120GB Crucial M500 SSD 
DVD Brenner
Intell Wireless AC 7260 mit Bluetooth
beleuchtete Tastatur
2 Jahre Garantie
=1432€

Solltest du wirklich unbedingt auf NVIDIA bestehen (durchaus okay) dann würde ich das Medion von Ittzent von Conrad empfehlen.


----------



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

So, Hawkforce hat sich selbst ins Aus geschossen.

A) Basispreis des P177SM auf 1279€ gestiegen.
B) Sämtliche Nvidia-Karten nicht vorhanden.

C) Aktuelle mögliche Konfig:
DISPLAY:
17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED (1x)
PROZESSOR:
Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache (1x)
GRAFIKKARTE:
ATI® Radeon™ HD8970M - 4GB GDDR5 - DirectX 11 (1x)
ARBEITSSPEICHER:
2x4 GB DDR3 1600 (1x)
FESTPLATTE:
2.5" 750GB 7200rpm SATA3 (1x)
FESTPLATTE 2:
ohne 2. Festplatte (1x)
mSATA SSD:
ohne mSATA SSD (1x)
LAUFWERK:
DVD Brenner Slimline (1x)
WLAN:
WLAN INTEL® ADVANCED-N 6235 (300Mbps) + BLUETOOTH (1x)
BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:
ohne Betriebssystem (1x)
SERVICE:
24 Monate PickUp Garantie (1x)

Für 1.317,00€.
Abzüglich 5%
= 1251,15€.

Nehme ich das P170SM:
DISPLAY:
17.3" FullHD NonGlare LED (1x)
PROZESSOR:
Intel Core i7-4700MQ 2.4GHz/3.4GHz Turbo 6MB L3 Cache (1x)
GRAFIKKARTE:
NVidia® GeForce™ GTX780M - 4GB GDDR5 - DX11 - Optimus  (1x)
ARBEITSSPEICHER:
1x8 GB DDR3 1600 (1x)
FESTPLATTE:
2.5" 500GB 7200rpm SATA3 (1x)
FESTPLATTE 2:
ohne 2. Festplatte (1x)
mSATA SSD:
ohne mSATA SSD (1x)
LAUFWERK:
DVD Brenner Slimline (1x)
WLAN:
WLAN INTEL® N-7260 b/g/n (300Mbps) + BLUETOOTH (1x)
BETRIEBSSSYSTEM:
ohne Betriebssystem (1x)
Tastatur / Keyboard:
LUNA Tastatur beleuchtet deutsch (1x)
SERVICE:
24 Monate PickUp Garantie (1x)

= 1468,70€ inklusive 5%.
Und ich wette, es wurde hier einfach nur vergessen das P170SM abzugleichen wie mit dem P177SM.

1599€ (Erazer)- 1468,70€ (P170SM) = 130,30€ Handlungsspielraum für SSD im Clevo.

Beim Erazer ist die Festplatte eine 5400rpm, von der SSD habe ich leider auf Anhieb nichts gefunden.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Also die HD7970M damals raus kam, gab es auch massive Probleme mit Enduro und viele Spiele hatten auch Probleme mit den mobilen Treibern. Die Enduro Probleme sind leider immernoch ein wenig da, wurden aber schon verbessert. Die HD8970M ist nichts anderes wie eine leicht übertaktete HD7970M, da wurde nichts witer verändert.

Wenn man das Geld ausgeben will, sollte man schon zu einer GTX780M greifen, denn die ist gerade in den hohen Auflösung stets um einiges schneller wie die HD8970M, auch wenn diese ein verdammt geiles Preis/Leistungsverhältniss hat !


----------



## Amensama (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Nein, ich möchte auch keine AMD mehr. Das hat mich alles einfach zu sehr geärgert. Außerdem will ich in einem Jahr nicht schonwieder nach einem Notebook suchen müssen. Wenn die Karte aktuell in Ultra mit guten Frames auflöst, dann hab ich viel Spielraum nach hinten bis zu den Low-Settings.

Also steh ich aktuell auf weiter Flur und bin fast zum Medion genötigt, oder? ^^
Mal sehen ob ich vllt. doch noch Auswahl finde zum Erazer.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Ich würde dir das Medion empfehlen. Die Zusatzsachen kannst du ja gerne verkaufen... für 2x4GB bekommst du gut 40Euro, für die SSD um die 50Euro etc


----------



## Amensama (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Habe jetzt nocheinmal nachgeschaut bei Hawkforce. Selbe Konfig wie von der ersten Seite:
1626€, unter Abzug von 5% = 1544,70€. Das sind von heute morgen zu jetzt 143,70€ Aufschlag °_______°


----------



## Michi2k12 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Habe mir das Medion vergangenen Sonntag wo der Preis bei Conrad auf 1599,- gefallen ist sofort bestellt, kam Donnerstag an. Kann das Gerät bisher nur wärmstens empfehlen, klar muss man verarbeitungstechnisch in dem Bereich Abstriche machen, aber alles in allem passt es schon.
Die SSD ist eine Samsung 840 normal (kein EVO). Habe auch fast 2 Monate gegrübelt und am liebsten ein Hawkforce Luna genommen, sobals man aber dort mal etwas abweichend von den Standard-Ausstattungen nimmt springt der Preis teilweise ganz schön gewaltig (z.B. 110 Euro Aufpreis für eine 120GB SSD, 100 Euro für das kleinste Betriebssystem!). Bei dem Medion-Gerät ist wirklich alles dabei was man braucht, okay 1-2 Spiele wären noch schön gewesen aber angesichts des Preis auch verzeihlich 
Der oft im Internet erwähnt laute Lüfter ist zwar hörbar, aber nicht störend. Man sollte das Gerät auch nicht auf einer Tischdecke stellen damit genug Luft drunter kommt, dann passt das auch mit der Wärme.
Mein Grund auch auf eine GTX780M zu gehen statt zu einer HD8970: Das Medion kostet 7% mehr als ein gleichermaßen ausgestattetes Clevo-Notebook mit HD8970, allerdings kriegt man bei Spielen je nach Treiberakzeptanz auch 10-15% mehr Leistung geboten, muss jeder halt selber wissen ob es ihm das wert ist, mir war es dass


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Kleiner Tip....

Ich habe sowas IMMER unter meinem Notebook: Galeria home Multi- Glasschneide- und -abdeckplatte klar | Galeria Kaufhof

Leicht, stabil und sorgt für ne anständige Stabilität. 

btw: hier noch ein Test vom Medion bzw baugleichem MSI GT70 mit GTX780M. Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests Im MSI kommt allerdings der mSATA Adapter zum Einsatz, welchen MSI nicht extra verkauft. Das Kühlsystem ist auch nicht laut, es wird sogar gelobt !



> Eine der größten  Überraschungen wartet bei der Geräuschentwicklung. Und nein, keine  negative, sondern eine positive, denn das MSI GT70 verhält sich sowohl  im Idle-Betrieb als auch unter Last *ruhiger als die Clevo Barebones* P170SM und P177SM. Das ist besonders erstaunlich, da der 17-Zöller nur einen einzigen Lüfter enthält.
> Während die beiden Gaming-Konkurrenten im  Leerlaufbetrieb mit etwa 36 dB auf sich aufmerksam machen, erreicht das  GT70 lediglich 30-32 dB. Je nach Situation ist das Notebook entweder nur  geringfügig oder fast gar nicht hörbar.
> Im 3DMark 06 dauerte es eine ganze Weile, bis  der Lüfter von 36 dB auf ordentlich wahrnehmbare, aber noch nicht  störende 41-43 dB sprang. Die beiden Clevo Geräte kamen im Test auf  deutlich präsentere 46-47 dB. Der Volllastpegel ist beim GT70 ebenfalls  niedriger (47 vs. 54-55 dB).
> Allgemein punktet MSI mit einer besseren  Lüftersteuerung, die konstanter und weniger sprunghaft agiert. Bei einer  derart kräftigen GPU wie der GeForce GTX 780M hätte man mit einer  höheren Lautstärke rechnen können.


----------



## Alex555 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip....
> 
> Ich habe sowas IMMER unter meinem Notebook: Galeria home Multi- Glasschneide- und -abdeckplatte klar | Galeria Kaufhof
> 
> ...


 
Okay danke für die Info. Da hat anscheinend MSI das Kühlsystem nochmals verbessert! 
Ist wie bei Desktops: Lieber ein großer hochqualitativer Lüfter als 2 kleinere billigere Lüfter. 
Bei der HD 8970M wäre ich bei Notebookcheck vorsichtig. Die Treiber die verwendet werden sind asbach uralt.
Gerade bei AMD gewinnt man mit späteren Treibern noch sehr viel Performance dazu. Das war schon immer so, und wird auch immer so bleiben  
Daher sollte der Performancevorsprung der 780M gegenüber der HD 8970M heute mit neuen Treibern auf beiden System deutlich geringer ausfallen.
Bei NVIDIA hast du mehr Features wie 3D, Physx (wofür die Leistung jedoch nicht langt, wenn man keine Details herunterschrauben will) und in der Theorie Optimus.


----------



## iTzZent (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gaming Notebook mit einigen Einschränkungen / Wünschen*

Das Prinzip des MSI Kühlsystem ist schon seit Jahren das gleiche... ich kann auch gerne das Kühlsystem des aktuellen GT70 in das uralte Medion X6811 (GT663 Basis) meiner Frau einbauen. Die aktuellen Haswell Geräte haben allerdings noch eine extra Heatpipe bekommen, zwischen GPU und CPU. Die ändert aber nichts am Lüfterverhalten.

Und noch was zu den Treibern... Notebookcheck verwendet keinen alten Treiber, die Testerebnisse wurden mit dem  AMD 13.11 Beta 8 gemacht (vom 30.10.2013), aktuell ist der neuste  Treiber der AMD 13.11 Beta 9.5 (vom 03.12.2013).


----------

